# Do you tune your own gear?



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm looking at getting back into this. Well, I am getting back into this given I now have a good set of vises, an iron, and some edge sharpeners. I used to really be into this back when I raced...but that was almost 15 years ago. 

Hot waxing and edge sharpening: No problems there...doesn't look like much has changed. 

Base structuring: This was something I've never done. Either it wasn't that popular for the DIYer back then or just something I never paid attention to. I'm looking into the Ski Visions Flattener & Structure Tool: http://www.tognar.com/base_flattening_structuring_tools_scrapers_ski_snowboard.html

Scroll down a bit to see it. 

Anyone use anything like that?


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 4, 2008)

I do my own tuning and would be interested if folks use that same device.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 4, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> I do my own tuning and would be interested if folks use that same device.


+1


----------



## Philpug (Nov 4, 2008)

I had a Mohn and Montana for home tuning. Now I just sell the ski before it needs a tune


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I'm looking at getting back into this. Well, I am getting back into this given I now have a good set of vises, an iron, and some edge sharpeners. I used to really be into this back when I raced...but that was almost 15 years ago.
> 
> Hot waxing and edge sharpening: No problems there...doesn't look like much has changed.
> 
> ...



I've had the Ski Visions Flattener for pretty much as long as it's been on the market (maybe 10 years now).  Love it.  Real easy to use.  Planes away any high spots of the base/edge quickly with the cutter bar.  I'd buy one again in a heartbeat if needed.  Perfect for just about every gearhead out there.  Note, if you're a super duper elite level racer,  you might want something a bit more techy,  but then again if you're a super duper elite level racer, someone is probably tuning your skis for you.

The only tip I'd add about using the Base Flattner(read as the $2.00 super brake retention rubber bands, not the rubber band thats around your Sunday paper each week  ), is make sure that you have a really good brake retention device to keep them out of the way, or else you can end up with base irregularities basically below your heel


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Nov 4, 2008)

I do my waxing and edge work at home but any base structure work is done at the shop.  My skis may see a stone grinder once a year, the rest is done by hand.  I don't see the need for the home tuner to mess around with structure...find a shop with a good machine...on a solid floor.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Wax and edges. Stone grind once or twice a season. Don't want to mess with base levelers and structure tools. I do do base repair and fix coreshots.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope...AtomicSkier is my ski tune guy..I'm not very handy..so I'll leave the tuning to an expert.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I've had the Ski Visions Flattener for pretty much as long as it's been on the market (maybe 10 years now).  Love it.  Real easy to use.  Planes away any high spots of the base/edge quickly with the cutter bar.  I'd buy one again in a heartbeat if needed.  Perfect for just about every gearhead out there.  Note, if you're a super duper elite level racer,  you might want something a bit more techy,  but then again if you're a super duper elite level racer, someone is probably tuning your skis for you.
> 
> The only tip I'd add about using the Base Flattner(read as the $2.00 super brake retention rubber bands, not the rubber band thats around your Sunday paper each week  ), is make sure that you have a really good brake retention device to keep them out of the way, or else you can end up with base irregularities basically below your heel



Thanks Jeff! That's just the feedback I was looking for. I'm going to ask my wife to get this for me for my birthday in early December. 

Do you find you need to use anything to shave any of the base plastic hairs after using this...or does it do a fairly clean job? Do you use any brushes at all after using this? Or do you just use the brush for post scraping wax structuring? 

Now all I have to do is build that work bench in the boiler room...and hang a new light. ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> Thanks Jeff! That's just the feedback I was looking for. I'm going to ask my wife to get this for me for my birthday in early December.
> 
> Do you find you need to use anything to shave any of the base plastic hairs after using this...or does it do a fairly clean job? Do you use any brushes at all after using this? Or do you just use the brush for post scraping wax structuring?
> 
> Now all I have to do is build that work bench in the boiler room...and hang a new light. ;-)



The "high speed cutter bar" (I believe that's what they call it) does a GREAT job at shaving all the stray base hairs off with each pass(note, keep your ungloved fingers away from that thing ), and rarely unless I'm dealing some some serious core-shot like damage reapir will I see any leftover hairs on my bases after a pass. Note, I've replaced my cutter bar once, about 2 seasons ago in the 10 or so years that I've had it, not so much for dulling,  but my "old school" bar wasn't wide enough for the width of modern tips/tails 

Usually structure wise,  I'll have a pre-season stone grind set the structure,  then typically some passes with my brass brush pre-wax.  The wax that I use and LOVE (the race wax from stuntwax - www.stuntwax.com) actually reccommends NOT scraping so I don't do any post wax structuring.  And about the only time I did any post wax structuring was last April when I ran out of my usual stuntwax at seasons end(thought I had another bar in my tuning box )  Maybe every 10 to 12 days of skiing(basically once a month), I'll through the stone structure bar into the ski-flatener pre-wax for a little extra strcuture development.  Kind of also depends on what the snow conditions been like lately.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

That's the metal bar that comes with it, right? 

I just looked at that website...interesting on the no scraping recomendation.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I just looked at that website...interesting on the no scraping recomendation.



I tried the stuff out last year on the docs recommendation. It's pretty sweet and feels real fast. I used it for Night league racing and improved a little after using it some. I'll be getting more this year.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks loaf! Maybe I'll give it a shot as well.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

Glenn said:


> That's the metal bar that comes with it, right?
> 
> I just looked at that website...interesting on the no scraping recomendation.




Yup, that's the metal bar that comes with it.  You use the included allen wrench switch inserts in the flattener.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 4, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I tried the stuff out last year on the docs recommendation. It's pretty sweet and feels real fast. I used it for Night league racing and improved a little after using it some. I'll be getting more this year.




I'm all about ways to makes the skis run faster with less work involved


----------



## Marc (Nov 4, 2008)

You know what they say.  You can't tune a ski, but you can tuna fish!

I don't tune my skis and no one else does either, lol.

Ok, I'm lying, I give em a half assed waxing and edge sharpening once or twice a year, but skiing with Austin means two things

1) wax doesn't last long
2) edges don't last long


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> You know what they say.  You can't tune a ski, but you can tuna fish!
> 
> I don't tune my skis and no one else does either, lol.
> 
> ...



Oh sure, blame the kid... :roll:

Wait, on second thought; it probably is his fault.  Carry on...


----------



## Marc (Nov 4, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Oh sure, blame the kid... :roll:
> 
> Wait, on second thought; it probably is his fault.  Carry on...



Actually the first real structuring I gave the bases of my T-Stix via the fresh asphalt on the Mt Washington toll road was with Nate, and Austin wasn't there.

Go figure.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

Marc said:


> Actually the first real structuring I gave the bases of my T-Stix via the fresh asphalt on the Mt Washington toll road was with Nate, and Austin wasn't there.
> 
> Go figure.



I'm sure Austin was somehow involved...

BTW - I hear asphalt works really well for structuring, even better than the partially frozen dirt that I usually use.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Yup, that's the metal bar that comes with it.  You use the included allen wrench switch inserts in the flattener.




Cool. I'm sold! I'll put it on my list. Thanks Jeff! :flag:


----------



## Greg (Nov 4, 2008)

Nope. Bring them to the shop twice a year and I'm good.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 4, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nope. Bring them to the shop twice a year and I'm good.



I'll give you a free tune, if you don't mind me experimenting with your skis...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 5, 2008)

i tune all our skis and my buddies skis..(he tunes the bikes)

I love it, once everyone goes to sleep, i head to the basement with a bottle of Cabernet or some beers, have the TV on and just goto town....very relaxing and great sense of satisfaction...easy to do, yes, it'll cost a bit up front, but will cost less in the long run and your skis will always be ready to go...


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes. I try to do everything myself but mount and adjust bindings. It's relaxing and gives me something skiing related to do during the week. In the long run, it will save me money too. I got really deep and long coreshots on both my skis last weekend. My local ski shop prices coreshot repairs by the inch. Judging from what I got, I probably would have paid more than $100. Needless to say, I spent much less than that.

Been looking at that SkiVisions tool for a while now. Glad to hear good reviews.


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 5, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> I do my waxing and edge work at home but any base structure work is done at the shop.  My skis may see a stone grinder once a year, the rest is done by hand.  I don't see the need for the home tuner to mess around with structure...find a shop with a good machine...on a solid floor.


Same here.


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm sure Austin was somehow involved...
> 
> BTW - I hear asphalt works really well for structuring, even better than the partially frozen dirt that I usually use.



As I was noticing the rooster tail of sparks out of the corner of my eye, I was thinking that Austin would probably be laughing had he been with us, but that was the extend of his involvement I think.


I think the frozen dirt works better myself.  It's a more natural structure when you get right down to it.


----------



## Euler (Nov 5, 2008)

Do any of you have recommendations for a really simple tool to use just to give a quick touch up to the edges between the 2X a year trips to the ski shop my skis get?  I'm thinking of the ski equivalent of the sharpening steel that is used on knives.  Good kitchen knives get sharpened on a stone relatively infrequently, but they get run over a steel to touch up an already sharp edge very often.  Is there an inexpensive, easy to use equivalent for skis?


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2008)

Good knives need a _honing_ steel, which straightens a bent, but sharp edge.

A diamond stone would be the equivalent of that I think, which removes burrs on what could be a sharp ski edge.


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 5, 2008)

Euler said:


> Do any of you have recommendations for a really simple tool to use just to give a quick touch up to the edges between the 2X a year trips to the ski shop my skis get?  I'm thinking of the ski equivalent of the sharpening steel that is used on knives.  Good kitchen knives get sharpened on a stone relatively infrequently, but they get run over a steel to touch up an already sharp edge very often.  Is there an inexpensive, easy to use equivalent for skis?



http://www.edgetune.com/

it's pricey but is perfect for touch ups.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

Marc said:


> As I was noticing the rooster tail of sparks out of the corner of my eye, I was thinking that Austin would probably be laughing had he been with us, but that was the extend of his involvement I think.
> 
> 
> I think the frozen dirt works better myself.  It's a more natural structure when you get right down to it.



The thing about frozen dirt is the unevenness.  Asphalt, while not perfectly flat, is usually much flatter than dirt, giving you a more even finish on the skis.  I'm thinking that concrete would be even better still.  I'll have to try that this year.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Euler said:


> Do any of you have recommendations for a really simple tool to use just to give a quick touch up to the edges between the 2X a year trips to the ski shop my skis get?  I'm thinking of the ski equivalent of the sharpening steel that is used on knives.  Good kitchen knives get sharpened on a stone relatively infrequently, but they get run over a steel to touch up an already sharp edge very often.  Is there an inexpensive, easy to use equivalent for skis?



This is a nice, simple, easy to use, adjustable device that hits both the base and side edges at the same time

http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=10112688

I've had one for a long time, does a more than adequate job for daily use and has a nice assortment of various stone/file inserts!  Will it give you as precise a base/side bevel as some good 'ol file guides and files/stones,  nope,  but for about 99+% of skiers out there, it will give you a nice, sharp, clean edge with a couple of passes


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

Why is it every time I see this thread title, I think it says, " Do you OWN your own gear?"...


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why is it every time I see this thread title, I think it says, " Do you OWN your own gear?"...



I dunno, been drinking too much stuff from Bud lately??


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Why is it every time I see this thread title, I think it says, " Do you OWN your own gear?"...





bvibert said:


> I dunno, been drinking too much stuff from Bud lately??



Tuning gear for some of us is like moguls for others, an obsession


----------



## migs 01 (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tuning gear for some of us is like moguls for others, an obsession



so true.


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Tuning gear for some of us is like moguls for others, an obsession



I'd rather be ripping bumps than waxing my skis, but to each his own... :razz:


----------



## Glenn (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> This is a nice, simple, easy to use, adjustable device that hits both the base and side edges at the same time
> 
> http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=10112688
> 
> I've had one for a long time, does a more than adequate job for daily use and has a nice assortment of various stone/file inserts!  Will it give you as precise a base/side bevel as some good 'ol file guides and files/stones,  nope,  but for about 99+% of skiers out there, it will give you a nice, sharp, clean edge with a couple of passes



I had that tool back in the day. Worked awesome. 8)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Glenn said:


> I had that tool back in the day. Worked awesome. 8)



Ski Visions makes some nice, easy to use, quick tuning products that for about 99% of the skiing population will give a more than adequate tune and increase their level of onhill enjoyment 

The only problem I have with their products is it make the entire process almost too efficient.  Between my base flattener, my ski sharp and then the Swix basic iron I have (another 2 thumbs up product in my book), I barely have enough time to finish 1 beer per pair of skis without having to do some chugging!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> This is a nice, simple, easy to use, adjustable device that hits both the base and side edges at the same time
> 
> http://www.reliableracing.com/detail.cfm?edp=10112688
> 
> I've had one for a long time, does a more than adequate job for daily use and has a nice assortment of various stone/file inserts!  Will it give you as precise a base/side bevel as some good 'ol file guides and files/stones,  nope,  but for about 99+% of skiers out there, it will give you a nice, sharp, clean edge with a couple of passes



I've stopped by Reliable Racing on my way home from K.  Nice guys, they will take the time to show you how to use any tool properly.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2008)

I got one.  I think it's great.  It structures and flattens in a jiffy.  Real easy to use.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm hopefully going to build a tuning a bench this weekend. Pics will be posted. And like 90% of my projects around the house, it's not a simple thing. I have an oil line to deal with, a well pipe and a hole in the floor for said well pipe and some electrical system grounding wires. At least installing the light should be easy...


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2008)

Cool, you should post it here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/17545-your-tuning-workshop.html?highlight=tuning+bench

And bump my old thread. ;-)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> I've stopped by Reliable Racing on my way home from K.  Nice guys, they will take the time to show you how to use any tool properly.



I grew up not to far from there, and would make regular stops there.  Great shop!  Used to piss me off though that own of the owners, Tom Jacobs, daughter's used to kick my a$$ all over the race course though   All though racing out of West Mountain (the ski area not too far from RRS's store) in the late 80's was a pretty cool thing, as the folks at RRS were regularly bringing over new design break-away slalom poles for us to try and beat on and break


----------



## Glenn (Nov 6, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Cool, you should post it here: http://forums.alpinezone.com/17545-your-tuning-workshop.html?highlight=tuning+bench
> 
> And bump my old thread. ;-)




Cool! Will do! :grin:


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

I wax our skis, and do occasional edge touch ups, but the major tuning is left to the professionals.  In all honesty, its pretty rare that my skis need to be tuned because I buy and sell so frequently that I only have a few that stay around long enough to need a tune.


Next Tuesday night, I'm going to an event called Wine Women and Wax.  Its a night of pampering, sales and wax/tune clinic at a ski shop in Traverse City.
I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 6, 2008)

I was hoping to get my workshop up and running this weekend, but I just found out we're taking our nephew for the weekend.  We're going to get him a season rental this weekend also, so maybe he'll be into helping uncle root out.


----------



## Rossi Smash (Nov 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I wax our skis, and do occasional edge touch ups, but the major tuning is left to the professionals.  In all honesty, its pretty rare that my skis need to be tuned because I buy and sell so frequently that I only have a few that stay around long enough to need a tune.
> 
> 
> Next Tuesday night, I'm going to an event called *Wine Women and Wax*.  Its a night of pampering, sales and wax/tune clinic at a ski shop in Traverse City.
> I'm really looking forward to it.




My mind was heading in an entirely different direction before completing the last paragraph:lol:


----------



## severine (Nov 6, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> My mind was heading in an entirely different direction before completing the last paragraph:lol:


We could get back into the Wax or Shave discussion. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Nov 6, 2008)

Rossi Smash said:


> My mind was heading in an entirely different direction before completing the last paragraph:lol:



Mine too 








severine said:


> We could get back into the Wax or Shave discussion. :lol:



Might as well, it's not like things won't eventually head that way around here


----------

